# Uplevel Instrument Cluster Swap



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I bet this is the same one that comes on all RS and LTZ Cruzen. Shouldn't be specific to the diesel. If it is somehow specific to the diesel, the RS/LTZ chrome one should fit your cluster since they are both for a gas engine.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I hated the cheap grey plastic the normal cruze used around the gauges, The chrome is only a slight improvement. Its not worth those prices listed though, I think I would look into removing the trim and painting it. 


Slightly off topic, anyone else HATE the chrome around the bowtie on the steering wheel? The angle of that chrome when the sun hits it is freekin blinding!


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

by Uplevel, do you mean the chrome rings? They will fit, as they are the same for gas or diesel. You can get them off an RS package as well, as Sunline mentioned.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

get them off a RS model, probably a bit cheaper and most likely they would fit cant see why the diesel model would be any different.....goodluck


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Try here 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HOB2M2W/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_46LFtb1BPZQ4T

I will be painting my silver bezel piano black.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

The uplevel instrument cluster comes off the LTZ or LTs equipped with the RS package. its worth mentioning that the Eco and diesel instrument panels are unique to their models. The uplevel cluster is like the regular LS and LT clusters except brightly backlit and have a chrome bezel, they have only two options which are "trip" and "options". where as the eco and diesel are like the normal cluster but have a 3rd "eco" display in the DIC which provides more detailed information on fuel economy. Well and the diesel one says "low sulfur diesel fuel only" above the fuel gauge.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I would say paint it, Mine is painted to match the rest of the interior... here is a link to help with taking it off. How to remove Dash Bezel, Speed Cluster


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

tracepk said:


> the eco and diesel are like the normal cluster but have a 3rd "eco" display in the DIC which provides more detailed information on fuel economy.


Starting when?


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

tracepk said:


> The uplevel instrument cluster comes off the LTZ or LTs equipped with the RS package. its worth mentioning that the Eco and diesel instrument panels are unique to their models. The uplevel cluster is like the regular LS and LT clusters except brightly backlit and have a chrome bezel, they have only two options which are "trip" and "options". where as the eco and diesel are like the normal cluster but have a 3rd "eco" display in the DIC which provides more detailed information on fuel economy. Well and the diesel one says "low sulfur diesel fuel only" above the fuel gauge.


That's firmware not a special cluster. Same cluster plus chrome trim and a third option menu. So no its pretty much the same cluster. 

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Hmmm. Ok. So really, unless I somehow got a package with the uplevel from factory, It won't work. I was meaning a complete panel swap to get that display. I like the menu layout and features much better on the "uplevel" display then the one i have.

I'll poke around at the dealership and see what they say. I've been lucky a few times with interesting solutions...


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

nybble said:


> Hmmm. Ok. So really, unless I somehow got a package with the uplevel from factory, It won't work. I was meaning a complete panel swap to get that display. I like the menu layout and features much better on the "uplevel" display then the one i have.
> 
> I'll poke around at the dealership and see what they say. I've been lucky a few times with interesting solutions...


If you just swap the cluster without reprogramming I imagine your car will no longer start due to the immobilizer and VINS not matching.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

You can only swap with the same year 11-12 and 13-14 and you'll need to unlock it even at that sometimes it still doesn't work.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> Starting when?


2013 models they did minor refreshes and deletes to items all around. We got eco tabs but lost the digital coolant if we stay cluster specific. I believe 50 MPG was not able to be read in English settings on the trip 1 and 2 tabs. 




















I think your best bet to spruce your car up visually would be the rings they showed on page one if you don't get em cheaper on fleabay Also throw in the speaker chrome rings that cost the same in a 4 set. That's what I am going to do as I don't feel a need to paint anything else unless a member paints it for me and not gonna pay $20 for the oem silver pioneer ones at this time. I may plasti dip just because I know I can tear if back off when I screw up a few times.


----------

